# Hello...



## Scott Cairns (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome Michael. Feel free to post some demos of your work here.


----------



## Elfen (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome Michael. Enjoy your stay


----------



## michaelv (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks, guys: great forum! How would I go about posting, Scott?


----------



## Scott Cairns (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Michael, you can post links to your music here or in the Member's Composition Review section if you like.

Cheers,

Scott.


----------



## michaelv (Aug 5, 2006)

Sorry, Scott, I didn't make myself clear. I can't figure out how to link to individual tracks on my site. If I press a "play" button next to a track on my site,it opens another window, which loads up the music and plays. However, the url of that new window is the same as my homepage, so if I linked that track here, people would be taken to my homepage and not the music.

Does that make sense? How would I link to the tracks individually? As you can gather, this ain't my area of expertise: incredible, then, that I put my own site together!


Thanks.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 5, 2006)

Your mp3s are on a page where frames are being used. On a Mac use ctrl-click on a background part of the demos page (on PC I believe its right-click) and choose "Show only this frame". Afterwards you can click onto your mp3s and see the actual url. Hope this helps.

By the way, welcome to VI!


----------



## michaelv (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks, Frederick! I know what you're talking about. Should've thought of that- what an idiot. :roll: 

Perhaps I'll post something, then...

Appreciate the help.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Michael,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Michael... heard your stuff. It's good.


----------



## PaulR (Aug 6, 2006)

Cows, cows and more cows. That's all there is. Milking cows, mainly Fresian these days. Hills and even more hills. Bad drivers, people on horseback and cows. Seascapes and landscapes. Farmers and cows.
What a county we in! 

How are you Mike and a pleasure to see you here - and looking forward to seeing and hearing your next TV project.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 6, 2006)

Heyho and welcome to VI!!

*the best discussion forum on earth jingle plays*


----------

